# A Rango Update



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

(I wasn't sure where to put this since he's a foster, but I thought the rescue forum was for goldens so I settled for here!)

Rango's been with Ranger and I are now for 10 days now and he's like a different dog! He's less shy with everyone in the family and is even warming up more quickly with visitors. He's now happily going into his crate without me asking and is settling down without a fuss. House breaking is going wonderfully! He's not only starting to whine/yelp at the backdoor but he's also going out fewer times for longer pees! As opposed to going out 12 times a day and dribbling out a little bit each time!

He's also settling into the routine amazingly well. He sleeps til 6ish, gets let out, then goes back into his crate until 7am when he's let out again. He's stopped fussing about going back into his crate! He's also learning how to amuse himself without bugging Ranger constantly. Ranger got after him for the first time on Sunday; Rango was hassling him constantly and he ignored the 'warning signs'. Ignored the stillness, ignored the low growl, ignored the lips pulled back (which he has NEVER ignored before) and I'm not sure exactly what happened but next thing I know Rango has bolted off into the living room and sounded like he'd been shot. Yelp yelp yelp, whine whine whine, fuss fuss fuss! Poor little guy! Ranger then went back to sleep and Rango respectfully walked around him, instead of clambering all over him which is what has happened every other day. 

Leash walking has been great! Rango doesn't pull and boy, is that ever nice! He walks happily either on my right side or on Ranger's left and sometimes switches back and forth but he never pulls and he's even stopped his odd 'stop and sit' at the end of the leash BEHIND me. He's gone from doing that 12-15 times on a walk to maybe 2-4 times. 

He's also a smart little guy. My mom took Ranger out on a walk and I started playing with clicker training with Rango. In the span of 20 minutes and a cup of food, he's learned click = cookie AND the cue "watch me". SMART.

The bad thing is I am bonding more and more to this funny little dog. Bad as it is to say, it was easier to stay detached the first few days when he was barking non-stop, going outside a million times a day, and bugging the heck out of Ranger. But now seeing all his progress and seeing him become more and more confident...I have to make sure I keep my guard up! Sadly, no one has shown interest in this little guy...maybe he should just stay here! :uhoh::doh:


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I smell failed foster - the FIRST time!!! Hahaha.. from the way you describe him, you sure are fond of the little guy!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats wonderful. Glad everything is going well. Maybe he's already found his forever home


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that is some great progress in a short time. You and Ranger have done some great work on this little guy.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like it's going well! I just picked up my first foster yesterday, and I'm already having trouble imagining giving him up. If you've had Rango for 10 days, I think you're a goner.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Glad that Rango is doing so well and he obviously has your heart.
I believe you did say in another post, you don't know how you could let him go.
Maybe he SHOULD stay with you and Ranger!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, you've really made some impressive progress with him, in a short period of time! 
Is little "spitball" there to stay, maybe?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I failed with my first foster too!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I keep telling myself that I CAN'T have a foster failure with my first foster!! I just feel bad for the little guy. Getting adopted out then returned...he's a shy, timid guy outside the house (and was inside the house for the first few days) and it's been amazing seeing all the improvement. His little tail wags furiously when he sees me and I've got both dogs following me around all the time...it's addicting. All I know is that I'm waiting until the PERFECT home has been found for him! It's going to be an arduous screening process on my end!

And just because he's such a cutie...here are some new pics of him from over the weekend!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It is so nice to read how little Rango has become more and more confident ... and is turning into such a good little guy. You and Ranger (and your family) deserve a lot of credit for providing the safe environment for him in which he can blossom. 

I am sure that seeing him so happy and confident only pulls at the heartstrings more, because you never want him to know "uncertainty" again. He deserves the chance to develop into the sweet boy he is becoming today. 

I really believe it is the power of love in action. It just shows how important providing a safe, nurturing (and structured) environment is for a dog.

I would love if you got to keep him, but I also know that if you could replicate all the variables so that little Rango got the same love and care at a forever home, that you would also find the strength to let him go. But they are going to need to be a pretty special people!!

Who knows maybe this spunky little "spitball" was meant to be in your life. Your pets have always chosen YOU!!

Again, so happy for such a positive update 

Kim


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah I bet that "screening is going to take a long time" We'll get to see Rango live to a ripe old age on here. I gotta hand it to him he works fast. Flunked you right out the first time.
I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Yeah I bet that "screening is going to take a long time" We'll get to see Rango live to a ripe old age on here. I gotta hand it to him he works fast. Flunked you right out the first time.
> I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know, I'm a sucker!! I swear these animals know it and use it to their advantage! 

All I can say is that it's going to be a pretty special family to pry this little guy out of my hands...especially considering he's already been adopted out once and it didn't work out!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I bet he would make a great agility dog!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did Rango get adopted out after you had him? I missed it if he did.

These throwaways are so very appreciative of love and attention. I couldn't foster - I'd have to keep them all.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I bet he would make a great agility dog!


I think so too! Well, eventually! Right now he's still in that klutzy, sprawling stage - even as I type, he tripped over a stair and lost all his legs. But he is so smart. He learned "watch me" in 20 minutes, and "touch" in an hour. He's so adorable the way he "touches" his nose to the target. He does it so gently and unsure, whereas Ranger goes ballistic. Once he figured out that's what I wanted (and that it would get him a cookie) he was practically hitting the target out of my hand with his nose!



coppers-mom said:


> Did Rango get adopted out after you had him? I missed it if he did.
> 
> These throwaways are so very appreciative of love and attention. I couldn't foster - I'd have to keep them all.


No, little Rango was adopted out from his first foster home and then was returned to the rescue due to allergies. I actually picked him up from his failed-adoptive family and took him to my place and he's been little 'spitball' ever since. But knowing that he was returned makes me want to be extra cautious when adopting him out a second time. Just since he's already been through so much.


----------

